# Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research!



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Folks, I'd like to compile a database of the VW fuel pump flow capacities. That is, how many lph or cc3/min do the various stock pumps move? Data correlating input voltage and fuel pressure at the respective flow rate will be especially appreciated. Secondly, what are the stock fuel pressures for the 2.0l 8v, VR6, and 1.8T motors?
Thanks very much,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. If you've got the same info for your favorite aftermarket pumps, please share that, too.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Scott F. Williams)*

nice info to have.
let see, I have seen a stock Rabbit GTI pump and little-ass (about 5/16") steel fuel lines support (4) 550 cc/min injectors at 73 psi and 83% duty cycle.
pretty good definition of overkill for a 90 chp motor huh?
lucky us








edit: too lazy to check the voltage at the pump... sorry!


_Modified by lugnuts at 7:06 PM 4-29-2003_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (lugnuts)*

Yeah, I hear ya, Kevin. What I find funny is that a lot of the Mk4 guys are looking to make big power with their 1.8Ts. Some ask me what pumps to run and I tell them that the CIS pumps can flow huge amounts. They get all snotty and don't want to "stoop" to use the early parts. Ha!
Okay, let's see some numbers...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Scott F. Williams)*

Ask and ye shall receive - this is from my Bosch fuel pump research:
Bosch 0 580 254 957 (stock on A1 VWs - rabbits etc.)
128l/hour @ 5 bar
0 580 254 044
200l/h @ 5bar (12 amps) some say 220l/h at 5bar
172l/h @ 7 bar
input thread size 14 x 1.5mm
Output thread size 12 x 1.5mm.
0 580 254 979 (1979/1982 Porsche 924 turbo pump)
165l/h @ 5 bar
Y 580 700 118
100l/h @ 5 bar
B 261 205 413 (bosch motorsports part - 8 bar version of the 044)
>200l/h @ 8bar
0 580 254 975 (1976-77 mercedes e-class, Ferrari 308GTBi)
228l/h @ 5 bar
0 580 254 984 (also known as GFP216 in the Bosch injection catalog)
(stock primary pump for the 1978/1979 Porsche 928 4.5litre, 
also for 77-80 924 turbo, also on 911 SC/911 turbo 3.3, Volvo 240 turbo 2.1 litre)
228l/h @ 5 bar
(also see http://www.caspeed.com/boschpump/boschpump.html)
0 580 254 040 (Audi 80 2.0 and 2.3l (Bosch ke-jetronic), 100, 200, Coupe, V8)
235l/h @ 5 bar
0 580 254 910
200l/h @ 5 bar
0 580 254 914
220l/h @ 5 bar (14 volts)
I researched the above after finding my old stock CIS pump was not keeping up with my Volvo 240t injection at full sensor plate lift. Pressure dropped to 60 psi - system pressure regulator is supposed to keep it at 75 (5 bar)...I'm trying the 957 pump to start. The Bosch pumps rule in the high pressure ranges...
hope this helps,
Peter Tong



_Modified by Peter Tong at 2:06 AM 4-30-2003_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Peter Tong)*

Dude, you seriously rule.





















Now, all we have to do is figure out which VWs came with those pumps. Anybody else with model-specific info?


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Scott F. Williams)*

I thought all vw/audi cis fuel pumps were the same? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (purplerabbit)*

i'll add something odd. At 3.6bar base fpr + 1.1 bar of boost, my digifant pump doesn't want to push any more. IE at 1.2bar boost i get 4.7fuel pressure. Not good.
I guess its time for an inline. I hear the dodge shadow turbo II pumps are very powerful, as well as the CIS-E or a T-rex. Just gotta find the best deal. I might be able to score a good dodge turbo II pump for $5-10 from a junkyard.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Peter Tong)*

Great, now all we need are sound level specs.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Marty)*

Marty, 
With the CIS pumps you can't give sound specs because it depends on how much rubber you surround them with


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Peter Tong)*

dunno if you've ever heard a modded exhaust g60 but sound levels and vibrations are never a concern







Maybe on a turbo car lol.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (mrkrad)*

My roommate has a brand new Bosch 0 580 254 001 fuel pump, anyone know which one this is off of and how much it flows? He said I could have it, was for a 16v....


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Marty, 
With the CIS pumps you can't give sound specs because it depends on how much rubber you surround them with

















I surrounded mine with a junkload of rubber and foam and I could still hear it gurgling at 70 mph on the freeway with the radio on!


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_i'll add something odd. At 3.6bar base fpr + 1.1 bar of boost, my digifant pump doesn't want to push any more. IE at 1.2bar boost i get 4.7fuel pressure. Not good.
I guess its time for an inline. I hear the dodge shadow turbo II pumps are very powerful, as well as the CIS-E or a T-rex. Just gotta find the best deal. I might be able to score a good dodge turbo II pump for $5-10 from a junkyard.


There is a pressure limiter on that car(inside the pump).All VWs seem to have this and it seems to be in the 85-90 psi range.Thats why you have to upgrade the fuel pump on most cars if you run an FMU without larger injectors.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (Scott F. Williams)*

http://www.bosch.com.au/conten...B.pdf
starts on page 18 of the pdf.
any and all bosch pumps
enjoy


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (new 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *new 337* »_My roommate has a brand new Bosch 0 580 254 001 fuel pump, anyone know which one this is off of and how much it flows? He said I could have it, was for a 16v....









this is a vw mk1 128lph unit


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
this is a vw mk1 128lph unit

since he asked that question 6 1/2 years ago, he probably already figured that out.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Please help w/ my fuel pump flow and stock fpr research! (TBT-Syncro)*

probably
yah it's back from the dead, but the link is all encompassing info


----------

